# Foxes



## Lily (Jun 24, 2012)

Taken yesterday in Belgium, with my Canon EOS 5D Mark III, Canon 70-200mm F4 L IS USM & Canon Extender 1.4.




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr

They look sharper on Flickr, hope you'll like them.

Have a nice day,

Lily


----------



## Narcolepsy (Jun 24, 2012)

Fantastic set - Thank you for sharing


----------



## Lily (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you for your very nice comment. :-[

Lily


----------



## Lily (Jun 28, 2012)

Another picture and some hunting sequences. 




Vixen (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen Hunting (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen Hunting (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr




Vixen Hunting (Female Fox) by Melanie Markovic's Photography, on Flickr

Lily


----------

